# Dominant male ram, can I change my fish?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I must have 2 males as the one ram seems to own the tank and makes the other one hide ALL the time. The smaller bolivian ram used to defend himself, now it hides constantly. As soon as it comes out the other one goes after it and bites it's tail. They lip lock when the food is around but the smaller one hardly comes out anymore. The other one patrols the whole tank.

What can I do about this? Change it for a female?

Any tips at all?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Change it out. They're cichlids, they're territorial.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

They arent territorial to ther other fish, just to themsleves.

Should I get a female?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I meant they're territorial re: each other.

You can try a female, they might get along better.


----------

